# Contico Tubs



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am after some contico tubs but not many places sell them, anyone know anywhere which sells them?


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

staples sell some, will post link, hold on a sec:

Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.=

Just scroll through em, there is some clear ones an that


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Ste said:


> staples sell some, will post link, hold on a sec:
> 
> Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.=
> 
> Just scroll through em, there is some clear ones an that


They have the really useful boxes but not the conticos, I would prefer conticos as I have made a rack which is measured for the conticos.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Pro-racks sell med and large conticos on there own.

http://www.pro-racks.com/tubs.html


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

pythonmorphs said:


> Pro-racks sell med and large conticos on there own.
> 
> http://www.pro-racks.com/tubs.html


Nice, thanks for that. Do you know if they discount on multiple buys?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes they will if its alot and you ask John for a discount.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I got mine here.

Vivtronic Home Page

Fast Delivery. Spot on.


----------

